# First 10k of the year



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2019)

T shirt arrived for my first 10k event of the year. The London Poppy Quest for the Royal British Legion. It's a 10k with a difference as you have clues to solve as you walk round London. Hoping it stays dry!
 

Yes I will be ironing it beforehand!!!


----------



## Lanny (Jun 17, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2019)

Good luck Stitch  When is it?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 17, 2019)

Enjoy


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Stitch  When is it?


This Sunday coming, 23rd.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 17, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## Flower (Jun 17, 2019)

Good luck Stitch I hope it goes well  does solving the clues send you on the right route?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2019)

Flower said:


> Good luck Stitch I hope it goes well  does solving the clues send you on the right route?


Nope, it's like a treasure hunt. The map gives you the route and you have to look for the answers to the clues in certain areas. Last time we couldn't find an answer at Tower Bridge so bribed a bridge guide with fruit pastilles for the answer!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2019)

Another great poppy quest. Got 3 questions out of 17 wrong. Not too bad. I got a bonus medal as I'd raised over £100. Great day.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2019)

Well done Stitch! Nice bit of bling!


----------



## Flower (Jun 23, 2019)

Excellent walking and fund raising Stitch, what a lovely poppy medal and bonus medal.


----------



## Lanny (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow! Well done! Lovely medals!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 23, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 23, 2019)

Well done


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 23, 2019)

Well done Stitch on the 10k and raising the money.   14 out of 17 questions is very good.  Which ones did you get wrong?  (You could have done a quick google ).


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Stitch on the 10k and raising the money.   14 out of 17 questions is very good.  Which ones did you get wrong?  (You could have done a quick google ).


We don't like using Google. The ones we got wrong were, 
What year was the entrance to St Bartholomews hospital built?
In 1925, king George the 4th implemented a set of market rules, orders and bye-laws. What was the fine given to stallholders if they were to break Rule Number VIII? (At covent garden market)
And
How many sets of clothing and uniform are represented on the memorial? (The Monument to the Women down Whitehall)


----------



## Carolg (Jun 28, 2019)

Well done Stitch. Your medal is lovely


----------



## Jodee (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonderful, great work Stitch  and photos


----------

